# Superlativos irregulares - amigo, amicísimo



## Reili

Les comparto unos superlativos irregulares que aprendí hoy, me suenan muy extraños porque nunca los había oído, ahora me doy cuenta de que mucha gente usa palabras incorrectas.

amigo > amicísimo
sagrado > sacratísimo
célebre > celebérrimo

¿conocen otros? Gracias.


----------



## beatrizg

De los superlativos que mencionas  he oído "sacratísimo" y "celebérrimo".


----------



## josama

beatrizg said:
			
		

> De los superlativos que mencionas  he oído "sacratísimo" y "celebérrimo".


 
Yo tampoco había oído amicísimo.

Hay otro que es más común:

pobre - paupérrimo (porque del latín pauper->pobre y '-érrimo' al parecer es usado para hacer superlativos en latín, según me dijo alguien alguna vez. Lo mismo valdrá para celebérrimo)


----------



## ampurdan

Sí, yo también creo recordar en la escuela que me dijeron que lo correcto era paupérrimo, ubérrimo por rico, celbérrimo por célebre y otras que ya no recuerdo... ¿Se habrán amoldado a la realidad o es que recuerdo mal?

Edit. ¿o ubérrimo era por fértil?


----------



## ampurdan

Pues es el superlativo de fértil, sí. El de rico era algo de pluto...


----------



## diegodbs

ampurdan said:
			
		

> Sí, yo también creo recordar en la escuela que me dijeron que lo correcto era paupérrimo, ubérrimo por rico, celbérrimo por célebre y otras que ya no recuerdo... ¿Se habrán amoldado a la realidad o es que recuerdo mal?
> 
> Edit. ¿o ubérrimo era por fértil?


 
Te doy otra más, Ampurdán. "Integérrimo" de íntegro.

Una persona riquísima. Un valle ubérrimo.


----------



## diegodbs

diegodbs said:
			
		

> Te doy otra más, Ampurdán. "Integérrimo" de íntegro.
> 
> Una persona riquísima. Un valle ubérrimo.


 
Y se me olvidaban misérrimo y acérrimo.


----------



## diegodbs

diegodbs said:
			
		

> Y se me olvidaban misérrimo y acérrimo.


 
Otra más: pulquérrimo.


----------



## diegodbs

josama said:
			
		

> Yo tampoco había oído amicísimo.
> 
> Hay otro que es más común:
> 
> pobre - paupérrimo (porque del latín pauper->pobre y '-érrimo' al parecer es usado para hacer superlativos en latín, según me dijo alguien alguna vez. Lo mismo valdrá para celebérrimo)


 
Ubérrimo....... de fértil
Integérrimo.... de íntegro (referido a personas)
Misérrimo....... de mísero
Acérrimo ....... de acre, significa "encarnizado", un enemigo acérrimo.
Pulquérrimo..... de pulcro.


----------



## ampurdan

Miren esta página.


----------



## natasha2000

Reili said:
			
		

> Les comparto unos superlativos irregulares que aprendí hoy, me suenan muy extraños porque nunca los había oído, ahora me doy cuenta de que mucha gente usa palabras incorrectas.
> 
> amigo > amicísimo (esto seguro que no existe, ya que AMIGO es un sustantivo, no un adjetivo, y por lo tanto NO PUEDE TENER UN SUPERLATIVO!!!)
> sagrado > sacratísimo
> célebre > celebérrimo
> 
> ¿conocen otros? Gracias.


----------



## diegodbs

Sí existe, míralo en la RAE.


----------



## diegodbs

Crudelísimo, de cruel.


----------



## Like an Angel

natasha2000 como te dijo diego, sí existe, te paso el enlace al diccionario de la RAE. Encontrarás que la palabra *amigo/a* es un *adjetivo* que también se usa como *sustantivo*. ¿Cómo dicen por ahí? ¿No te irás a la cama sin aprender algo nuevo cada día?


----------



## Like an Angel

Negro--> nigérrimo.
Áspero-> aspérrimo.
Sigo agregando...
Libre---> libérrimo.


----------



## natasha2000

Like an Angel said:
			
		

> natasha2000 como te dijo diego, sí existe, te paso el enlace al diccionario de la RAE. Encontrarás que la palabra *amigo/a* es un *adjetivo* que también se usa como *sustantivo*. ¿Cómo dicen por ahí? ¿No te irás a la cama sin aprender algo nuevo cada día?


 

   Si que tenéis razón....Me quedé..... Pero, ¿se usa AMIGO como adjetivo? Alguien de nativos me puede dar un ejemplo? Es que NUNCA he oído a alguien usar AMIGO como adjetivo...... ? !Rarísimo!!!!!


----------



## ampurdan

Natasha: "Una potencia amiga", "El padre amigo", "él es amigo, no enemigo" así puede ser adjetivo.


----------



## natasha2000

ampurdan said:
			
		

> Natasha: "Una potencia amiga", "El padre amigo", "él es amigo, no enemigo" así puede ser adjetivo.


 
Gracias, Max... 
Ya me lo imaginaba que era algo así, después de enviar mi mensaje y pensar un poco. Pero de verdad, nunca he oído ni leído en ningún libro eso (o bien no me acuerdo???!!! )

Una pregunta. 
El significado de AMIGO como adjetivo ¿es igual que AMISTOSO, o no?

Por ejemplo, si digo
*una potencia amiga = **una potencia amistosa*
*un padre amigo = **un padre amistoso*
¿Significa lo mismo, o no?

Se aprende mientras se viva, hay que ver!!!!
Saludos


----------



## ampurdan

"Potencia amiga" lo utilizaría para un país con el que existe una buena relación tradicional.
"Potencia amistosa", para una país que da señales de querer una buena relación.

La verdad es que la diferencia es de uso y, en realidad, podrían ser intercambiables.

"un padre amigo": me di cuenta que aquí "amigo" puede ser un sustantivo en aposoción: "un padre que es un amigo para sus hijos", o un adjetivo: "un padre muy amigo de sus hijos". Padre amistoso puede significar lo mismo, pero en analogía con la potencia, también tiene el matiz de dar señales de amistad.

Por cierto, padre también puede ser utilizado como adjetivo. Creo que en México dicen que una cosa es "padrísima" cuando está muy bien. Es como el "de p*ta madre de aquí" pero sin ese "p*ta" que lo hace tan raro como expresión de sentimientos positivos.

Espero que me haya explicado bien, no es un tema que domine.


----------



## natasha2000

ampurdan said:
			
		

> "Potencia amiga" lo utilizaría para un país con el que existe una buena relación tradicional.
> "Potencia amistosa", para una país que da señales de querer una buena relación.
> 
> La verdad es que la diferencia es de uso y, en realidad, podrían ser intercambiables.
> 
> "un padre amigo": me di cuenta que aquí "amigo" puede ser un sustantivo en aposoción: "un padre que es un amigo para sus hijos", o un adjetivo: "un padre muy amigo de sus hijos". Padre amistoso puede significar lo mismo, pero en analogía con la potencia, también tiene el matiz de dar señales de amistad.
> 
> Por cierto, padre también puede ser utilizado como adjetivo. Creo que en México dicen que una cosa es "padrísima" cuando está muy bien. Es como el "de p*ta madre de aquí" pero sin ese "p*ta" que lo hace tan raro como expresión de sentimientos positivos.
> 
> Espero que me haya explicado bien, no es un tema que domine.


 
Gracias. No pasa nada, es que en cosas tan sútiles como esa, me gusta oír a un nativo, cúando lo usa, si lo usa, en qué sentido, qué expresa cuando lo usa etc... Y eso aunque no seas un lingüista, me lo puedes explicar hasta la perfección. 
Por otra parte, yo lo llamaría un "sustantivo utilizado como adjetivo, o en calidad de adjetivo"... Es que aunque lo he visto en RAE, no me entra en la cabeza... Toda mi vida he creido que amigo, o padre son sustantivos, ya que denominan algo o alguien, en este caso es alguien, y no la manera de hacer algo. Bueno, al amigo todavía lo puedo tragar como un sustantivo, pero padre.... 

De todos modos, muchas gracias por aclarar mis dudas..
Saludos,


----------



## ampurdan

Bueno, el uso de padre como adjetivo es, como ves, limitado a México (quizás otros países centroamericanos, no lo sé, en Costa Rica yo diría que no) y usado de forma coloquial.

Lo de que amigo no sea adjetivo... He estado pensando... En latín es clarísimamente un adjetivo: amicus, amica, amicum (si no fuese adjetivo no admitiría las tres terminaciones) de ahí el superlativo amicissimus, -a, -um. En castellano, el DRAE también lo considera un adjetivo y en segundo lugar, como sustantivo, lo mismo ocurre en los diccionarios de italiano, francés y catalán. En catalán y castellano se puede decir "soy muy amigo suyo". En francés, creo que también es común decir "Je suis très ami avec Pascal". En italiano se dice igualmente "nazione amica", no estoy tan seguro de "siamo molto amici".

O sea, que en realidad es un adjetivo sustantivizado y no al revés.

En cambio ni en inglés ni en alemán se puede decir  "We are very friends"/"Wir sind sehr Freunde" o  "a friend nation"/"eine freunde Natzion". Quizá pase lo mismo con el serbio, de ahí tu dificultad para admitir que amigo sea un adjetivo.

De todas formas yo creo que la forma más habitual de usar "amigo" en las lenguas romances también es el sustantivo. 

Bueno, adjetivo sustantivizado o sustantivo adjetivizado, supongo que hemos encontrado la razón de por qué se puede decir "amicísimo".

Soy amicísimo de responder a tus dudas, Natasha. (no hagas caso a esta frase que es muy rara).


----------



## natasha2000

ampurdan said:
			
		

> Bueno, el uso de padre como adjetivo es, como ves, limitado a México (quizás otros países centroamericanos, no lo sé, en Costa Rica yo diría que no) y usado de forma coloquial.
> 
> Lo de que amigo no sea adjetivo... He estado pensando... En latín es clarísimamente un adjetivo: amicus, amica, amicum (si no fuese adjetivo no admitiría las tres terminaciones) de ahí el superlativo amicissimus, -a, -um. En castellano, el DRAE también lo considera un adjetivo y en segundo lugar, como sustantivo, lo mismo ocurre en los diccionarios de italiano, francés y catalán. En catalán y castellano se puede decir "soy muy amigo suyo". En francés, creo que también es común decir "Je suis très ami avec Pascal". En italiano se dice igualmente "nazione amica", no estoy tan seguro de "siamo molto amici".
> 
> O sea, que en realidad es un adjetivo sustantivizado y no al revés.
> 
> En cambio ni en inglés ni en alemán se puede decir  "We are very friends"/"Wir sind sehr Freunde" o  "a friend nation"/"eine freunde Natzion". Quizá pase lo mismo con el serbio, de ahí tu dificultad para admitir que amigo sea un adjetivo.
> 
> De todas formas yo creo que la forma más habitual de usar "amigo" en las lenguas romances también es el sustantivo.
> 
> Bueno, adjetivo sustantivizado o sustantivo adjetivizado, supongo que hemos encontrado la razón de por qué se puede decir "amicísimo".
> 
> Soy amicísimo de responder a tus dudas, Natasha. (no hagas caso a esta frase que es muy rara).


 
Moltes gràcies.. 

Si, efectivamente, en mi idioma es igual que en inglés. Existe sustantivo, friend (prijatelj, drug -tenemos dos palabras!) y por otro lado es un adjetivo que igual se puede usar como adverbio: friendly (prijateljski, drugarski) 
He has firendly voice (una voz amiga? o amistosa?)
He speaks friendly... 

Bueno, no quiero intrometer más mis dudas en un post que no trata este tema... De todos modos, muchas gracias.
Saludos,


----------



## ampurdan

"Él tiene una voz amistosa".

"Es su voz amiga lo que me tranquiliza". No sólo que la voz parezca amistoso, es que es la voz de un amigo.

"Oí una voz amistosa".

"Reconocí a una voz amiga".


----------



## KateNicole

fuerte>fortísimo


----------



## vanegasalejandra

natasha2000 said:


> Gracias, Max...
> Ya me lo imaginaba que era algo así, después de enviar mi mensaje y pensar un poco. Pero de verdad, nunca he oído ni leído en ningún libro eso (o bien no me acuerdo???!!! )
> 
> Una pregunta.
> El significado de AMIGO como adjetivo ¿es igual que AMISTOSO, o no?
> 
> Por ejemplo, si digo
> *una potencia amiga = **una potencia amistosa*
> *un padre amigo = **un padre amistoso*
> ¿Significa lo mismo, o no?
> 
> Se aprende mientras se viva, hay que ver!!!!
> Saludos


 
Hola, ampurdan; hola natasha2000.

Muy interesante su discusión.  Cuando dijeron lo de _amigo _como adjetivo yo también me quedé medio , pero lo he buscado en el diccionario en línea de la RAE y es verdad.

Yo diría que, como adjetivo, _amigo _expresa más un *estado *o una *condición*, mientras que _amistoso _expresa una *actitud*.  

Y, sí, en ciertas ocasiones pueden ser intercambiables (lo que se dice sinónimos contextuales, si recuerdo bien), pero me parece que difieren lo suficiente como para tener usos bastante específicos.  

Por ejemplo, no creo que sea lo mismo decir "tengo un padre amigo" que "tengo un padre amistoso".  En el primer caso, uno se imagina que la persona que habla tiene un padre con quien se lleva bien; en el segundo, en cambio, puede entenderse que el padre de quien habla tiene una actitud amistosa hacia la gente en general...  ¿O ustedes qué opinan?

Espero haber cogido el hilo de sus preguntas y respuestas.


----------



## hosec

ampurdan said:


> Miren esta página.


 
Bueno... No hay que fiarse de todo. Dice que el superlativo de "bonito" es "precioso"...

¿Valen para la serie de "superlativos irregulares" los cultos "óptimo, pésimo, supremo, ínfimo, máximo y mínimo"?


----------



## XiaoRoel

En español los superlativos sufijados con -ísimo y -érrimo son todos regulares. Los únicos superlativos irregulares son los heredados del latín (óptimo, pésimo, etc).


----------



## hosec

XiaoRoel said:


> En español los superlativos sufijados con -ísimo y -érrimo son todos regulares. Los únicos superlativos irregulares son los heredados del latín (óptimo, pésimo, etc).


 

Bueno... Depende de lo que se considere "irregularidad". También se tienen por irregulares los verbos que hacen diptongar su vocal temática... ¡cuando lo regular es la diptongación!


----------



## XiaoRoel

Lo que a un profano parece una irregularidad, no tiene por que parecérselo a un especialista, como en este caso (por ejemplo lo que la wiki considera adjetivos irregulares, y que no son). En la enseñanza del español creo que es mejor explicar los porqués de esas presuntas irregularidades que considerarlas como tales y tragárselas sin más.


----------



## hosec

Creo que llevas razón, Xiao. Deberíamos empezar por explicar que el sufijo de superlativo es "-imo", que "-érrimo" e "-ísimo" no son más que el sufjijo "-imo" de superlativo con la terminación del adjetivo correspondiente soldada. 

Pero la inmensa mayoría de gramáticas seguirá hablando de "verbos irregulares" (aunque no lo sean) y de superlativos irregulares.


----------

